# Saarländische MTB Szene im Fernsehn!!!



## Maui (12. Juni 2005)

und zwar am SR SÜDWEST Fernsehen am Montag, dem 13.06.2005

in der Sendung
18.15  Treffpunkt Sport

+++ Link zum Programm +++ 

dort stellen sich die Sourider mit ihren Hotspots im Umkreis Saarland/Frankreisch/Luxemburg vor.






Schaut euchs an und wir hoffen auf unsern Bikepark in unserer Region


----------



## appollo (13. Juni 2005)

*ACHTUNG:* sendung wurde auf den 20.06. , 18:15h verlegt! dafür könnt ihr alles in voller länge begutachten    


grüße max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (13. Juni 2005)

Maui schrieb:
			
		

> +++ Link zum Programm +++


seid ihr das da?

Vera tobt vor Wut! Die neue Mitschülerin Kim hat die Karikaturen zerrissen, mit denen sich Vera an einem Wettbewerb beteiligen wollte. Rache ist süß! Bei einer Prügelei beider Mädchen macht Vera aus Kims Musikkassette Bandsalat. Nun kann Kim nicht mehr für die Aufnahmeprüfung an der Hamburger Ballettschule trainieren. Quitt!
Kaum, dass sich Atzes Vater bei seinem Sohn entschuldigt hat und Friede herrscht im Hause des Schrotthändlers Feilke, da quält Atze schon ein neues Problem: Wie verabredet man sich mit einem Superhirn wie Alexandra? Budhi kramt für den verliebten Kumpel in seinem reichen Erfahrungsschatz und schlägt einen Ausflug in den Filmpark Babelsberg vor. Doch Atzes Gewehrfeuer am Western-Schießstand des Filmparks wird ein Schuss in den Ofen...


und wer davon bist du?


----------



## leeqwar (13. Juni 2005)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> seid ihr das da?
> 
> Vera tobt vor Wut! Die neue Mitschülerin Kim hat die Karikaturen zerrissen, mit denen sich Vera an einem Wettbewerb beteiligen wollte. Rache ist süß! Bei einer Prügelei beider Mädchen macht Vera aus Kims Musikkassette Bandsalat. Nun kann Kim nicht mehr für die Aufnahmeprüfung an der Hamburger Ballettschule trainieren. Quitt!
> Kaum, dass sich Atzes Vater bei seinem Sohn entschuldigt hat und Friede herrscht im Hause des Schrotthändlers Feilke, da quält Atze schon ein neues Problem: Wie verabredet man sich mit einem Superhirn wie Alexandra? Budhi kramt für den verliebten Kumpel in seinem reichen Erfahrungsschatz und schlägt einen Ausflug in den Filmpark Babelsberg vor. Doch Atzes Gewehrfeuer am Western-Schießstand des Filmparks wird ein Schuss in den Ofen...
> ...



dubbel, du hast garnix gerafft. es geht darum ohne anstrengung den berg hochzukommen. hier ist der richtige beitrag:

_Gorilla Rocco hat die Faxen dicke: Seit seine Gertie ihre Schwäche für Bast-Basteln entdeckt hat, kann er sich vor nutzlosem Hausrat kaum retten. Dabei könnte man aus Bast doch mal etwas Nützliches machen. Einen Sessellift vielleicht? Begeistert greift Noah Roccos Idee auf: Endlich haben die Tiere wieder eine gemeinsame Aufgabe! Gedacht, getan - das Unternehmen "Sessellift" nimmt seinen Lauf. Natürlich braucht ein Lift nicht nur Seile und Sessel aus Bast, sondern auch Pfähle aus Holz. Als die ersten Bäume auf Diamantina fallen, sind Miesmut und die Frösche außer sich. Wie können die Nichtfröschigen es wagen, das Land so zu zerstören?! Da kommt es den Ureinwohnern gerade recht, dass Mammut Helmut über eine Regenwolke klagt, die ihn seit seiner Ankunft auf Diamantina ständig verfolgt. Während der Lift langsam Form annimmt, setzt Miesmut seinem Schwiegersohn einen Floh ins Ohr: Wenn Helmut die Wolke loswerden will, muss er 500 Pampelmusen von Diamantinas höchstem Gipfel werfen. Als Rocco im Sessellift zur Jungfernfahrt antritt, hagelt es plötzlich schwere Früchte._

edit: ich hoffe übrigens, dass der sr euch nicht so in die pfanne haut wie uns in igb damals


----------



## 007ike (13. Juni 2005)

neee es hat mit wissenschaft zu tun

"Habe Mut, dich deines eigenen Verstandes zu bedienen." Mit diesem berühmten Appell krönte Immanuel Kant seine Definition der Aufklärung. Am 12. Februar (2005) jährte sich zum 200. Mal der Todestag des Meisterdenkers. Seine "Kritik der reinen Vernunft" gilt vielen als Höhepunkt der abendländischen Philosophie - andere halten sie schlicht für unlesbar.

Was steht drin in diesem Text des großen Aufklärers Immanuel Kant? Was war das für ein Mensch, jener Königsberger Philosoph, der Jahrzehnte an diesem Buch geschrieben hat? Warum ist das Buch heute so aktuell wie nie zuvor?

Sophie, eine junge Journalistik-Studentin, will Antworten finden auf diese Fragen. Sie fängt an zu recherchieren und trifft auf jemanden, der ihr bestens Auskunft geben kann: Professor Immanuel Kant höchstpersönlich. Denn wer kann besser über den Sinn der langen und schwer verdaulichen Sätze Auskunft geben als der Verfasser selbst?

"Metaphysik": Um sich auf die Prüfung für ein Stipendium der Kantstiftung vorzubereiten, trifft Sophie sich mit ihrem ehemaligen Lehrer. Der rät ihr, sich in der Bibliothek in Kants Bücher zu vertiefen. Dort lernt sie Sebastian kennen, einen Philosophiestudenten, der ihr viele hilfreiche Tipps geben kann - und von Sophie sehr angetan ist. In der Bibliothek trifft Sophie auch zum ersten Mal auf Professor Kant. Sie begleitet ihn in die Traumwelt, in der er ihr bei einem Spaziergang im Park die Metaphysik am Beispiel der Natur erklärt.

aber wer ist dann appollo?


----------



## Gangaman (14. Juni 2005)

wo sind den strecken im umkreis NALBACH?


----------



## leeqwar (14. Juni 2005)

Gangaman schrieb:
			
		

> wo sind den strecken im umkreis NALBACH?



_
Die Familie ist es leid: Der Reihe nach müssen alle den Chauffeur für den führerscheinlosen Hermann spielen. Statt eines Dankes ernten sie aber nur Kritik an ihrem unzureichenden Service. Dafür bekommt er jetzt die Rechnung: *ein Fahrrad!*_

das ganze spielt im erdbeben-gebeutelten nalbach


----------



## Gangaman (14. Juni 2005)

haha sehr witchig fanshee


----------



## Maui (15. Juni 2005)

Gangaman schrieb:
			
		

> wo sind den strecken im umkreis NALBACH?




nee zufällig nicht in Nalbach, auch nicht in Diefflen oder Piesbach
aber nicht soo weit weg.

Die spots sind auf jedenfall der HAMMER 

also dann +++ guggst du +++


----------



## Gangaman (15. Juni 2005)

ich hab gehört in dillingen soll was sein aber die ziemlich runtergekommen .in körprich sinn aber ach noch en paar schöne abfahrten (crosserwege). un auf dem hoxberg kann ma geil FR gehen.


----------



## Maui (15. Juni 2005)

nun gut hier schonmal ein kleiner vorgschmack   





also dann am Montag SR 18:15


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maui (17. Juni 2005)

der termin wurde nochmal nach hinten verschob : >> 27 Juni 18:15

ich hoffe dabei bleibts jetzt


----------



## Maui (23. Juni 2005)

JETZT ABER

und zwar am SR SÜDWEST Fernsehen am Montag, dem *27.06.2005*

in der Sendung

*18.15  Treffpunkt Sport* 
+++ Link zum Programm +++ 

dort stellen sich die Sourider mit ihren Hotspots im Umkreis Saarland/Frankreisch/Luxemburg vor.


scheint die Medien haben jetzt interesse an dem Thema DH/Dirt etc. gewonnen. 






Schaut euchs an und wir arbeiten weiter an unserem Bikepark in unserer Region


----------



## bikeburnz (23. Juni 2005)

da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Gangaman (26. Juni 2005)

ich hoff das dat morgen ach kommt . freu mich schon.


----------



## huftidufti (27. Juni 2005)

warum kann ich bitte in homburg keinen sr empfangen??... das is ja zum ko...n


----------



## Gangaman (27. Juni 2005)

wo kommt den der bikepark hin wenn er gebaut wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (27. Juni 2005)

schöner Beitrag.
Endlich mal was von unserer Sportart im Fernsehen.   
Mich interessiert natürlich auch wo der Bikepark denn hinkommen soll?
Als Vorschlag hätte ich noch das Gelände der Grube Göttelborn.
Da kann man mit Sicherheit soviel buddeln wie man will ohne, daß sich jemand daran stört.Ein Liftanlage sollte hier auch kein Problem sein.
Also weiter so .Meine Unterstützung habt Ihr auf jeden Fall, wenn ich auch nur ein cc-ler bin.   sorrry


----------



## Maui (28. Juni 2005)

wir versuchen es zu digitalisieren und dann stellen wir es online 


denkt mal nach Mädels " mit Lift"  

Feedback an uns und/oder die Redaktion bitte

++++ HIER ++++


----------



## Gangaman (28. Juni 2005)

mit lift währ ned schlecht . wo is dann die grube in göttelborn?


----------



## Maui (28. Juni 2005)

Gangaman schrieb:
			
		

> mit lift währ ned schlecht . wo is dann die grube in göttelborn?




bist du das? 

nee in Göttelborn wird nix passieren


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Juni 2005)

Lift? da fällt mir nur Hassel zu ein!?

Wenn ihr es digitalisieren könntet wär super, konnte den Beitrag leider nicht sehen.

Grüße.


----------



## huftidufti (28. Juni 2005)

Gangaman schrieb:
			
		

> mit lift währ ned schlecht . wo is dann die grube in göttelborn?







das kann ich doch auch  
spass beiseite wenn ihr das video online stellen könntet wär das echt geil, ich kann nämlich keinen sr empfangen und würds trotzdem gern sehen...


----------



## Gangaman (28. Juni 2005)

nee  dat is da manu mein kollech .ich bin dat noch am üben. wo soll dann der bikepark hinkommen?ich bin jo erst 12. ich bin dat do


----------



## leeqwar (28. Juni 2005)

fand den bericht im grossen und ganzen ok. sicherlich ne gute werbung für euer vorhaben. auch dass sich euer sponsor geäussert hat, kam wohl ganz gut rüber. 

ein wenig im widerspruch mit der gesuchten seriösität, vonwegen bundesliga usw, stand meiner meinung nach die anrede mit nicks im beitrag. aber ihr müsst selber wissen, wie ihr euer image haben wollt.

ziemlich nervig fand ich die gutmenschen-artige aussage "WIR fahren ja nicht auf gesperrten trails wie stiefel und felsenpfade...". derjenige kann sich ja mal anschauen, wo er überhaupt nach dem saarländischen waldgesetz fahren darf. da wäre eine aussage in richtung "der sport wird durch reglementierungen kaputt gemacht" viel besser. oder fahrt ihr nicht mehr im wald   

zum thema lift kann ich nur sagen, dass ich in braunshausen mitbekommen habe, dass durch neue vorschriften die anlage nicht mehr finanziell haltbar war, da extrem viele neuerungen hätten eingebaut werden müssen. das ding in rohrbach sieht doch nicht soviel besser aus ? oder wollt ihr was eigenes bauen ?   

@maui: du wurdest ja fast schon philosophisch bei deinen äusserungen übers fahren


----------



## Maui (28. Juni 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> ..
> ein wenig im widerspruch mit der gesuchten seriösität, von wegen bundesliga usw, stand meiner meinung nach die anrede mit nicks im beitrag. aber ihr müsst selber wissen, wie ihr euer image haben wollt.
> ..



versteh ich nit. was ist das Problem mit der Bundesliga und was meinst du mit nicks im Beitrag.


----------



## Maui (28. Juni 2005)

Gangaman schrieb:
			
		

> nee  dat is da manu mein kollech .ich bin dat noch am üben. wo soll dann der bikepark hinkommen?ich bin jo erst 12. ich bin dat do




dazu können/dürfen/wollen wir noch nix genaues sagen.    

Sobald wir können werden wir es tun   

auf jedenfall im Saarland mit guter Autobahnanbindung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (28. Juni 2005)

Maui schrieb:
			
		

> versteh ich nit. was ist das Problem mit der Bundesliga und was meinst du mit nicks im Beitrag.



eigentlich hat so ein beitrag ja 2 ziele. erstens neue mitglieder begeistern, zweitens das bild des sports in der öffentlichkeit fördern, sponsoren finden usw.. 
da beim sr jeder bericht meistens extrem spiessig wirkt, fand ich die vorstellung "das ist maui, im bürgerlichen namen..." unpassend. vorallem weil als aufmacher die gründung eines bundesliga-teams benutzt wurde. es heisst ja auch nicht ede ist dieses jahr nicht bei der tour dabei. es gibt halt informatives, aber langweiliges fernsehen, das in dem format nunmal von der sr-zielgruppe gefordert wird und es gibt style-fernsehen, wie stoke oder yoz, bei denen im mtv-stil mit 1 sekunden schnitten auch mal die form "maui aka ..." benutzt werden kann. eigentlich schade, dass es im saarland nur laaaangweilig gemachte regionale sportsendungen gibt.   
kann es eigentlich sein, dass euer medienexperte morrow nur kurz mit ner bierdose in der hand zu sehen war ?


----------



## Maui (28. Juni 2005)

eigentlich hat so ein beitrag ja 2 ziele. erstens neue mitglieder begeistern, zweitens das bild des sports in der öffentlichkeit fördern, sponsoren finden usw.. 

Toll   
da beim sr jeder bericht meistens extrem spiessig wirkt, fand ich die vorstellung "das ist maui, im bürgerlichen namen..." unpassend. 

man muss ja nicht für immer spießig bleiben   

vorallem weil als aufmacher die gründung eines bundesliga-teams benutzt wurde. es heisst ja auch nicht ede ist dieses jahr nicht bei der tour dabei. 

die vorallem verknüpfung versteh ich nicht? Nächste Woche ist die DM in Bischofsmais und dann der Cup in Rittershausen. Damit transportiert man die info das der Sport auch Renncharacter hat sonst nix. Und wir sind am Start   


es gibt halt informatives, aber langweiliges fernsehen, das in dem format nunmal von der sr-zielgruppe gefordert wird und es gibt style-fernsehen, wie stoke oder yoz, bei denen im mtv-stil mit 1 sekunden schnitten auch mal die form "maui aka ..." benutzt werden kann. eigentlich schade, dass es im saarland nur laaaangweilig gemachte regionale sportsendungen gibt.   

jetzt ja nicht mehr. wir pimpen den SR ein wenig auf und dann geht doch. sowas zwichen SR & Stoke wär ideal.


kann es eigentlich sein, dass euer medienexperte morrow nur kurz mit ner bierdose in der hand zu sehen war ?

Nee wir Bier, wir sind doch sportler und unser Laktatwert nie im Leben


----------



## leeqwar (28. Juni 2005)

der che guevara der saarländischen medienszene bist du also ?  

dann werd ich in zukunft auch öfter sportarena schauen. kann mir klaus nesselsohn schon prima beim vereinsportrait vorstellen: yo liebe freunde der subkultur, heute werfen wir mal einen blick auf den tc bliesmengen bolchen. richtig abgefahren und crazy was die jungs dort machen...    

dann mal viel erfolg


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Juni 2005)

leeqwar schrieb:
			
		

> tc bliesmengen bolchen. richtig abgefahren und crazy was die jungs dort machen...



Für den FC Bliesmengen Bolchen kann ich das aus langjähriger Erfahrung bestätigen     

Grüße.


----------



## huftidufti (28. Juni 2005)

Maui schrieb:
			
		

> dazu können/dürfen/wollen wir noch nix genaues sagen.
> 
> Sobald wir können werden wir es tun
> 
> auf jedenfall im Saarland mit guter Autobahnanbindung




...mit guter autobahnanbindung.... das is jawohl eindeutig  
wenn das was gibt werd ich da bistimmt mal vorbeischauen


----------



## Deleted 11825 (14. Juli 2005)

Ist es das?

 

PM please


----------



## Maui (14. Juli 2005)

ja hast recht da muss noch was kommen. ich nerv die schon wie dumm weiß auch nicht wieso das solang dauert.    
aber hier schonmal ein paar bilder






+++ Bilder vom Dreh +++


----------

